# German Jobseeker Visa Refusal



## neha7

Hi,
I applied for the jobseeker visa 2 months back and got a reply that my visa is refused because i produced false document (birth certificate). Now the problem was that it was a very old document from 1986 and when I enquired in Municipal Corporation they told me that the document cannot be found. I have no idea how the document has disappeared or if it has been misplaced. I've applied for a digital birth certificate now and my DOB and place of birth is all same. Should I appeal to the consulate stating the same to re-consider my application as there is no discrepancy here with my record. or should I re-apply?? I'm really apprehensive if they would even re-consider my case or not. Please suggest.


----------



## _shel

So did you send a false document or not?


----------



## neha7

Thats the certificate I have at the time of birth ... but I can't justify that it is true because I can't find it at the Municipal Corporation. That's the reason I'll get another birth certificate with same DOB and place.


----------



## cooldash87

if you say that the certificate submitted was original that was provided to you by local authorities. Did you check what exactly they find as false information in that certificate ??


----------



## neha7

No I did not because they didn't say some information is false but they said "false document" which I do understand now because it is not there at the MCD records... This is the hand written and not digital certificate from 1986. I cannot know what happened to the records back then..


----------



## Madhura13

Neha from which city did you applied?


----------



## abhijitroy

neha7 said:


> Hi,
> I applied for the jobseeker visa 2 months back and got a reply that my visa is refused because i produced false document (birth certificate). Now the problem was that it was a very old document from 1986 and when I enquired in Municipal Corporation they told me that the document cannot be found. I have no idea how the document has disappeared or if it has been misplaced. I've applied for a digital birth certificate now and my DOB and place of birth is all same. Should I appeal to the consulate stating the same to re-consider my application as there is no discrepancy here with my record. or should I re-apply?? I'm really apprehensive if they would even re-consider my case or not. Please suggest.


Hi Neha,

Sad to hear this, but have you rechecked that other documents were in place, hope you have maintained an adequate balance in account as per your account statement submitted as this is very important.
Once getting rejected on account of false documents, it is very difficult to get Visa in your subsequent trials. but you can try giving them your best possible explanation backed up by proof. You shuould apply for a RTI about this situation at your Municipal corporation and attach their reply as a proof.

AR


----------



## neha7

From Delhi


----------



## neha7

I didn't file an RTI though I have enquired at MCD and they said there is no record with such Registration number... Wouldn't the new certificate work if it has the same DOB and place of Birth???


----------

